

Show HN: My task & time management app - alexwolfe
http://goalstacker.com

======
tylerwl
Alex, the site and app look great. Since your Twitter stream indicates that
the site has been up for 6+ months, I'm curious if you can share any
information about your personal vs. business signups?

I may be completely off-base, but after seeing all of the features you have to
offer, my intial thought was you'd be better off positioning the app for
professional teams instead of individuals.

